
Google Blasts Apple's New iPhone Advertising Terms - mattmaroon
http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20100609-714788.html
======
teilo
Paywall warning.

Here's the original blog post that is the subject of this article:
[http://blog.admob.com/2010/06/09/mobile-advertising-and-
the-...](http://blog.admob.com/2010/06/09/mobile-advertising-and-the-iphone/)

And a PCMag article on the same:
<http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2364870,00.asp>

~~~
naner
> Paywall warning.

Full article (just plugged some text into google):

[http://www.foxbusiness.com/story/markets/industries/entertai...](http://www.foxbusiness.com/story/markets/industries/entertainment/update-
google-blasts-apples-new-iphone-advertising-terms/)

Turns out this is just an article off of a Newswire so its available in many
locations.

------
bmunro
To avoid the paywall, copy the title of the article and paste it into google.
The google link will give you the full article.

------
catfish
Very easy problem to solve. Completely block Apple and all of its fan sites
from being found in the search results on Google. Turn about is fair play...

~~~
ryoshu
Google and Apple have very different business models. Even if Apple black
balls Google, Google can still gather information about Apple and Apple users.

------
noelchurchill
With Android, Google has created fierce competition for Apple. Let me restate
for emphasis GOOGLE AND APPLE ARE COMPETING HEAD TO HEAD in the mobile phone
market. Why would Apple allow for a direct competitor to gain deep insights
into their mobile phone market??

~~~
awa
With MAC Apple has created fierce competition for Microsoft. Why would
Microsoft allow iTunes, Safari to collect deep insights about Windows users!

~~~
noelchurchill
Fierce as in, it took 10 years to gain 10% market share?? Clearly not the
same.

------
catch23
I still don't think it would necessarily "hurt developers". Ads are needed
mostly so that developers can release free apps and later convert these users
into pro-users with paid apps, and make some cash from ads in the meantime.
Devs only care that the advertisements pay well, so as long as iAds has better
pay-out compared to adsense, I don't think anyone would care. Most developers
would probably rather not put annoying ads in their product, but it's probably
the only easy way to make money without requiring the customer to foot the
bill.

~~~
gyardley
Well, in general ad networks show their highest-paying campaigns, followed by
their second-highest, and so on. In other words, the more you run an ad
network, the worse it tends to perform.

It _might_ be the case that the worst-performing iAd beats the best-performing
AdMob campaign, but this seems unlikely - and if it's not so, developers
could've optimized yield and made more money by working with both parties.
Generally, excluding _any_ partner from your ad rotation reduces yield, which
is why many online sites will work with many ad networks simultaneously.

------
jarin
In other news, PepsiCo complains about not being able to put Pepsi in Coke
cans...

~~~
justinchen
A Coke can isn't intended to be a platform that others can make money on.

~~~
jarin
Tell that to Disneyland and their Coke promotions!

------
willz
I didn't read the terms, so I don't know.

But a fair system should be that the App owner should decide what ad network
to use within its app.

The argument that Google doesn't allow Yahoo ad to show in Google search
result is invalid, because Google search is entirely owned by Google, so
Google can do whatever.

I don't think Apple will be so stupid as to kill AdMob. A lot of free apps
depend on AdMob to make money. Without AdMob, those apps will die, and that
will be bad for Apple. So, there is no way Apple will kill AdMob.

